# a firearm for my wife



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

What would be best for my wife, yes I know just go and see. But it would great if I had a head start, she is a great shot and can shoot my series 70 colt, but wants something that she can shuck easly and holds more than six shots. And a bit of put down power, she says the first shot will be a warning in the mid section and after that its over. Some say a sig, I was thinking a ppk, But I dont know guns that well.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I own both brands and both have jammed on me for various reasons...

I was anti Glock until I found it can take all kinds of abuse..... For a "DEPENDABLE" pistol that is not a revolver....it should seriously considered


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Glock 26 and 27 are somewhat susceptible to limp-wristing. That is their only failing. Otherwise they're as good as a small gun can get.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am interested in a easy gun for her, not the hip thing I want something that works well for a lady. Not to say that your openions are not correct


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

My wife has the Glock 19 loaded with the appropriate ammo and she loves it, she also has a Ruger LC9 with the same ammo and prefers to carry it due to being slightly smaller. Thank goodness my 1911 is to big for her purse or I would probably never see it again, since she recently decided that she likes to shoot it as well.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

LC9s..........not the original LC9, but the "s" model. Great trigger, holds 7 rounds, more with the mag extension, and is deadly accurate. Ruger also has a LC9s "Pro" model, without the external safety and magazine disconnect. I have the LC9s, I would really love to have the "Pro" model.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Kinda wondering about the 6 shot issue. Really a revolver is the best answer for a lady that doesen't shoot regularly. Just point and pull the trigger. 38 special will do the job. Honestly if you don't get the job done with 6 shots a few more is not going to help IMHO.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

dmwz71 said:


> LC9s..........not the original LC9, but the "s" model. Great trigger, holds 7 rounds, more with the mag extension, and is deadly accurate. Ruger also has a LC9s "Pro" model, without the external safety and magazine disconnect. I have the LC9s, I would really love to have the "Pro" model.


 Good call on the pro. My neighbor bought one and it has become his primary carry, and it seems to be a pretty nice piece. Nobody has mentioned the Glock 43 (9mm). It is pretty small (pocket size) but if she can shoot your .45 without issue, the 43 should be no problem. For a carry gun IMO, a Glock would be hard to beat. Like the DA revolver, it is simply point and shoot. No thinking about safeties, cocked/locked etc. As long as there is a live round kept in the chamber, just squeeze the trigger, repeat as necessary.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

pg542 said:


> Good call on the pro. My neighbor bought one and it has become his primary carry, and it seems to be a pretty nice piece. Nobody has mentioned the Glock 43 (9mm). It is pretty small (pocket size) but if she can shoot your .45 without issue, the 43 should be no problem. For a carry gun IMO, a Glock would be hard to beat. Like the DA revolver, it is simply point and shoot. No thinking about safeties, cocked/locked etc. As long as there is a live round kept in the chamber, just squeeze the trigger, repeat as necessary.


I like the Glock G43, and that is what I carry more and more, instead of my G23 or G19. But the trigger on the Ruger LC9s is much, much better than a stock G43. I am thinking seriously about upgrading the trigger on my G43. If I could have the trigger pull from the LC9s on my G43, I would be a happy camper. That is the only reason I suggested the Ruger instead of the Glock.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would second the Glock 19. 15 rounds of 9mm will not leave her lacking for ammo. It is what my sister in law carries. There are similar sized guns like the Springfield XD Mod 2 that have similar capacity and are just as good IMO. That final choice depends on personal preference. I carry the XD Mod 2 in 45. 9+1 with compact mag. 13+1 with full sized mag. 

I know 5 or 6 shots should be enough, but that assumes one attacker in an average encounter. It never hurts to be prepared for more than that.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

dmwz71 said:


> I like the Glock G43, and that is what I carry more and more, instead of my G23 or G19. But the trigger on the Ruger LC9s is much, much better than a stock G43. I am thinking seriously about upgrading the trigger on my G43. If I could have the trigger pull from the LC9s on my G43, I would be a happy camper. That is the only reason I suggested the Ruger instead of the Glock.


 Yeah I was told the "s" was improved over the previous models regarding trigger pull or maybe I read it somewhere, heck maybe here?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you want to be shot with? 

Glock 19 is hard to beat. My wife has a Glock 42 (.380)


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I agree with Charlie about the revolver for a whole lot of reasons.

TH


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought my wife the Glock 19. She shoots it well and carried it for awhile but complained it made her purse to heavy. So I got her a Glock 26 and she liked that model a lot. I bought myself a Glock 42 when they came out and she shot it at the range and really liked it. I haven't seen it since then, so I went and got me a Glock 43 and hid it from her.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Is this for home protection or carry? If home I say AR, 2 point sling, red dot, and light

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

sea hunt 202 said:


> What would be best for my wife, yes I know just go and see. But it would great if I had a head start, she is a great shot and can shoot my series 70 colt, but wants something that she can shuck easly and holds more than six shots. And a bit of put down power, she says the first shot will be a warning in the mid section and after that its over. Some say a sig, I was thinking a ppk, But I dont know guns that well.


Ask 10 people & you will get 10 opinions. You answered your question - she needs to go and see for herself. Find a range that rents guns or borrow from friends. She will be able to choose for herself what feels good in her hands.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, the answer to which gun is best lies in the amount of training time that she will spend to become "automatic" with the pistol. I think that for a person to carry a semi-auto, they should train enough to be able to clear any malfunction/reload mag through reflex actions. 

If the training time is limited, I recommend a snub nose hammerless revolver in 38 special. I prefer the S&Ws. For the semi autos I prefer Glock. It has been said that if "you shoot one Glock you have shot them all."


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't forget about Sig! P238 or for a little more punch the P938! Perfect EDC or nightstand pistol with a 1911 action, can't go wrong with a 1911 action.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

got my wife a walther pps 9mm she and I love the lil gun. been on the look out for another one. right before we bought hers they (walther) made an "upgraded one" and now its a pps m1 or m2 i dont remember and we dont like it. it came with 2 mags one 7 and one 8 round. 
oh and it comes with a lifetime warranty


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the extra grip safety on the XD's.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*shots*



CHARLIE said:


> Kinda wondering about the 6 shot issue. Really a revolver is the best answer for a lady that doesen't shoot regularly. Just point and pull the trigger. 38 special will do the job. Honestly if you don't get the job done with 6 shots a few more is not going to help IMHO.


True 6 rounds are enough for target practice and my wife is a very good shot and very calm, but in a bad situation we all get shaken and may not shoot as well under those circumstances. That is why I am considering something with a little larger clip. But you are right 6 shots should do it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Autos are great if you shoot a lot. I have several and no revolvers. But someone who doesent shoot autos on a regular basis can have some problems. Not only with charging the weapon but jamming. An expert no problems with auto, novice can cause issues.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bersa Thunder .380... small, safe and dependable with good ammo. I have one in every vehicle we own.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The weapon should be charged long before you ever need to use it. 

All my autos are slick as snot with decent ammo. I can count on one hand the number of jams in 1000's upon 1000's of rounds. Basically, zero with good ammo. I took two used Smith gen 3's I bought off the net to the range a couple weeks back, and each ran thru 200 rounds without a hicup. 

If the weapon is a jam-o-matic, you need to figure that out in advance and dump it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I prefer revolver for women. Simple they can pull the trigger thru their purse without it jamming and catching on stuff inside. And they never have to take it out. It is always ready.

S&W 642 airweight stainless


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You are a strong man Ernest women have a tendacy (not all) to have weak wrist contribution to jam on autos. Jus sayin


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I would not let a woman in my house carry a weapon she was not proficient in using. Then again, my wife is rather tall and is extremely accustomed to firing 7 and 8 inch .357 revolvers. Hand size and strength is not at issue for her.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Good point.
On the aforementioned S&W 642...plan on doing trigger job before even shooting it. Likely the worst factory trigger ever. Most people much less lil wemenz don't have the hand strength to pull a 14+ pound trigger for a normal practice session. Trigger job will get it to about 8+.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You made my point Ernest. Why doesen't she shoot an auto ??


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Hammerless revolver.....


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

She does shoot an auto. She shoots it relatively well. 

She previously carried an auto. She typically has an auto in her car. She even did her Concealed Carry qualifications with a full sized .45 ACP. A weapon she had never seen or handled before the qualifications, and which was handed to her 5 minutes before she started to shoot. 

You are merely assuming she does not shoot an auto. 

She also has in excess of 10K rounds down the pipe on a combination of 7 & 8 inch Dan Wesson and Colt 357 revolvers. Leave her alone with "her" 8 inch Colt Trooper and 300 rounds of semi wad cutters, and you will return to find 300 empties, and her smiling face covered in soot from discharging all those rounds. 

I'm not making your point. I think your point is foolish in that it assumes many/most females are some sort of scared, weak house wives with no training. I'm suggesting the opposite. With training, virtually all women will rapidly become extremely proficient with a semi auto. And, with decent weapons and ammo, a semi auto is an extremely reliable platform that offers a number of advantages relative to a revolver.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

So now I am foolish ? Dang Ernest if you read what I said "not all" women have that issue. Certainly your wife has the time and training to shoot whatever she wants. Not all women have that opportunity. To take a novice woman shooter and put an auto in her hand and say get after it your asking for problems. Same as with a untrained man.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

No, I said your claim was foolish. Not you. Your claim or suggestion in this thread. 

Man or women. They can be easily trained on the controls for a semi and how to operate the weapon properly. The recoil to be overcome in order to avoid limp wristing a weapon is relatively minor. A non-disabled adult women should have zero problem handling a 9mm Glock, Smith, or Sig. As evidenced by the millions of women that have done just exactly that.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK Ernest your right. With proper training we all know anyone can be taught how to do it the right way. Man or woman without proper training and not burning lots of ammo your asking for trouble. We both know that. Have a good day.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Head over to the Arms Room and let her shoot a bunch of different pistols.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My point is two fold. Limp wrist type failure to extract issues have two primary causes. First, modern semi's often use a very light weight frame. This increases the likelihood of the issue. You have to almost try to induce this problem in a steel framed semi. Thus, its easily overcome in weapon selection. 

Second, the poor techniques that lead to a limp wrist type failure to extract issue in a semi will produce wildly inaccurate, if not dangerous, shoots in a double action revolver. If your technique is so poor that you are limp wristing a Glock 19, then you should never be operating a light weight, double action revolver. That same poor technique in a light weight, double action revolver means the shoot is over the top or way wide. That's how innocent people get hurt. This is over come with training. 

It does not require tons of practice, it does not require 1000's of rounds, and it does not require exceptional strength. Instead, its relatively simple and straight forward. Teach them the proper grip. Women are actually easier to teach then many men.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I thought most Glock 19 users were limp wristed Ernest? 

TH


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Had an LCR in 9mm. Sweetest wheel gun I've ever shot. It's my ladies now. She's eyeing my CM9 now. I guess what's hers is hers, and what's mine is ours.She's a small woman, but shoots both very well. I recomend either gun.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernest

I wont go into my history of shooting autos. Mostly 1911's. I have shot them for many years and thousands of rounds. Several years of competition shooting. I can assure you I understand whats makes them work and also fail. Your information and input was totally correct and appreciated.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

My wife said she will not have an issue damaging her hand bag if in danger, she is a good shot, but the first shot thru a hand bag will not be the same as her taking aim. Im just looking for the best small dependable gun possible with out breaking the bank. I hope the odds are she will never need it and so does she.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Careful shooting a revolver out of a handbag. The escaping gas around the forcing cone can and does cut right thru clothes and flesh. 

Had an idiot buddy rest his .38 special on top of one of my nice leather sand bags. The gas cut a 3 inch long gash right thru the leather.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We went to Boyerts today and my wife went thru two boxes of ammo alternating between the Glock and the sig both 9mm. She likes both and may tilt towards the sig if we could soften the spring in the clip, harder to load. I could not see much difference between the two except the spring tension in the clip of the sig, harder to reload. The sig to me looks better but she is right that its just a tool to get the job done. I like the manuel safety on the sig but like the fact that the military ect are adopting the glock as the go to gun. We can get a sig p320 9mm for $499. plus $17.00 shipping-no tax, which makes it a bargin to me. But this is not about a bargin it is about safety and in the reality neither one will get much use (hopefully) except target shooting. Some say no glock and the old guys complain that it is (plastic) I got over the plastic thing long ago and dont care-love the fact that a polymer gun wont pull down my pants as much. What say the gun people


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I say 5 shot wheel gun. Unless you are going to practice every month.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Clip?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Buy and use a Maglula to help in loading your magazines. The stiffness of the magazine's is there for a good reason.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> I say 5 shot wheel gun. Unless you are going to practice every month.


My wife just bought an Airweight 38 special. No hammer and a gorilla trigger. Load it, drop it in your pocket or purse and go on about your business. The second shooting session she got five in the eight ring on a B27 at ten yards. I admit I can't call a shot with this thing, maybe at ten feet. She likes my Beretta 92 FS 40 S&W and can operate it. It's a large weapon for sure. I handed her my new Glock and she couldn't rack it but the beretta is as smooth as butter. I want to check out a 92 compact 9mm. Might be a little less recoil. I am urging her to take lessons from a firearms instructor, always good to have outside input.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Do a trigger job on that airweight 38 special and they are a real joy. The factory lawyer trigger may be the worst trigger ever in the history of man.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Do a trigger job on that airweight 38 special and they are a real joy. The factory lawyer trigger may be the worst trigger ever in the history of man.


Do you change the springs or polish it up? The place I bought it does a polish job on them but their guy is snowed under with rifle work right now.
Correction, she bought it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Springs. It's a $28 kit IIRC. Took factory trigger of 14 pounds down to about 8.5 pounds.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Springs. It's a $28 kit IIRC. Took factory trigger of 14 pounds down to about 8.5 pounds.


Apex or Wolfe? When I put the factory grips back on I saw what I guess is the mainspring. The Crimson Trace lazer grips are too skinny and the button is in the way. A hundred eighty nine bucks......poof. Guess I will look at some video's on trigger jobs.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Check out the Kimber Micro-carry. I have a .380 and an about to buy a 9.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I did the Apex trigger kit. Love it. Gun is terrible until you fix that trigger. Now I really enjoy that lil wheel gun. Wouldn't sell or trade for anything.


----------



## tigrb8 (Jul 16, 2016)

sea hunt 202 said:


> What would be best for my wife, yes I know just go and see. But it would great if I had a head start, she is a great shot and can shoot my series 70 colt, but wants something that she can shuck easly and holds more than six shots. And a bit of put down power, she says the first shot will be a warning in the mid section and after that its over. Some say a sig, I was thinking a ppk, But I dont know guns that well.


M&P shield 9mm , G19 or G43. All great carry weapons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

So after going to Boyerts shooting range she has decided to get the glock 26


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love that kimber micro cary, last time at Boyerts we were in the sales section looking at cool stuf and some dumb *** was sweeping the area with a ar 15. I said something to him. His reply was (its not loaded) I was just about to get in his personal space when my wife pulled me away. I told the guy behind the counter and he said ( that happens) ***. I wanted to wait for that turd in the parking lot.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

OK after all the great info the wife has settled on a baby glock, she loves it and it shoots easy. She can break it down and clean it her self =she likes the 10 round mag and that it is light.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Whatever you buy her, upgrade the sights. 
I highly recommend Crimson Trace laser to build confidence. Great for low light.

Also all my self defense pistols have Trijicon HD night sights. Very bright tritium for low light, bright orange fiber optic for daytime.

Definately get rid of the POS factory Glock plastic sights. Very simple to replace.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/15...te-3-dot-tritium-green-with-front-dot-outline

Two great 9mm pistols 
Walther PPS. small, flat, 9mm single stack. Has a good trigger. 
M&P Shield. Small, flat 9mm single stack.

Glock 19 is a bit larger but my next choice along with a Walther PPQ M2, and HK VP9.

All my vehicles have a Glock 19 in a lockbox to supplement my carry pistol. ( also an AR15 SBR in car and truck).

Buy couple thousand rounds of light 115grain practice ammo and have her shoot and change magazines until proficient.

Speer Gold Dots is a good self defense cartridge for 9mm.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I love my Glock 26. I don't know what generation it is but I bought it in 97? I think. Goes bang every time and I never clean it. I would not call it light however. It's weight is why she likes how it feels.


----------

